# I tried to trick the pigs...



## frankwright (Jul 8, 2016)

and it almost worked.
Trail cams were showing a lot of activity at one of my feeders from 10am to 1PM. 
I have not been seeing a lot hunting from 5am to 9:30 or 10 so I tried to trick them. I eased into the little tripod stand around 9:20 on a warm morning with thunderstorms coming in later that day.
I had my Glock 10mm with Red Dot and for a change I brought a scoped 22 mag rifle as I have seen pigs at the creek about 50 yards away or a little longer and that pushes my ability with the Glock.

I had been in the stand about 15 minutes when movement caught my eye. Two black pigs about 60-70 lbs were easing in from my right. They did not make the usual noise. They were about 30 yards away. I wanted to kill one with the Glock so I eased it out of the holster and rested on the rail.
First pig came out of the brush and immediately turned away from me giving me no shot, second one stepped out and tarted to turn but hesitated. I put the Dot right behind it's elbow and angling forward and touched off the shot. Pig didn't make a sound and both ran back the way they came. I got a glimpse of them running and both looked unhurt.
I was stunned. I shoot a pistol a lot and this was a gimme shot. I could not figure out how I could have missed.
Later I got out my binos and was looking for blood even though I was pretty sure there was none. 
Then I saw this:

A dead limb I didn't see sticking up from a downed tree. I hunted till 2:00 but no more takers and I barely got out before a gosh awful storm hit.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Good try. I've killed a few limbs in my day and probably will do it again. Lol


----------



## riverbank (Jul 8, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good try. I've killed a few limbs in my day and probably will do it again. Lol


X2 on that


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 11, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good try. I've killed a few limbs in my day and probably will do it again. Lol





Man aint that the truth!!

Dont sweat it brother...........Next time


----------



## Milkman (Jul 11, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good try. I've killed a few limbs in my day and probably will do it again. Lol





riverbank said:


> X2 on that





bfriendly said:


> Man aint that the truth!!
> 
> Dont sweat it brother...........Next time



Yep............ Me too.   I even "killed" a muscadine vine one day with a broadhead.


----------



## deerstand (Sep 23, 2016)

how do yall cook those...


----------



## Monty4x4 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ha, good try Frank...next time!


----------



## rosewood (Oct 21, 2016)

Frank, you gonna mount that?  Won't even have to go to the taxidermist for that one.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 21, 2016)

I had something similar to that happen back in the late 1980's.  I always hunted with my 30-30 rifles back then.  I had gotten up into a permanent type stand of my cousins that I had never hunted out of before.  The sun was shining bright that afternoon.  After about 30 minutes, I saw a nice 8 pointer begin to work its way across the edge of the pasture towards me.  I had already stood up and was watching the deer to get closer to an opening through the leaves etc.  I had what I thought was a clear shot and when I fired, wood chips and splinters went crashing everywhere.  I didn't realize that there was a limb about 3-4 inches in diameter and about 8 feet in front of me that I never saw because I was attempting to actually shoot over it and it was not in my line of vision looking through the scope.  When I fired though, the bullet hit the limb and the last time I saw that buck, he was traveling 90 mph into the next county.  Needless to say, I just knew that I had this buck with no problem because he never knew that I was there.  

Tagging a tree limb and then trying to process it and cut it up into steaks etc is really hard to do and it surely doesn't taste real good either.    

Back in the late 1990's I was hunting with my Marlin 444 and one Saturday afternoon really late in the season.  I shot a nice buck at about 75 yards and in the process, the bullet cut down a sweetgum tree that was about 3-4" in diameter and it killed the deer that was about 6 foot past it.  I never remember seeing the tree until it fell over as the deer just crumpled up and then fell over right in its tracks.  There was pieces of splinters and bark etc stuck into the deer's hide and hair etc.

I learned that "stuff happens" !!!!


----------

